# Kitless Custom in Vintage Gray Cellulose Acetate



## jalbert (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi all, I finished the pen up a couple days ago and sent it to its new owner. It's a kitless in a really nice vintage silver/gray lined cellulose acetate and black acrylic. the customer wanted an ink window, so she could see the ink sloshing around in the pen, so we chose a transparent gray acrylic. The clip and section band are fabricated from nickel silver, and the nib is a two-tone jowo #6 in a black oxide/polished steel finish. This was a lot of fun to make, as I enjoy engineering pens around these old materials!


----------



## SteveG (Feb 23, 2017)

*Like it!*

WOW! Great looking pen. Excellent use of the vintage stuff. Appealing and balanced design.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Feb 23, 2017)

I like that a lot.


----------



## jalbert (Feb 23, 2017)

SteveG said:


> WOW! Great looking pen. Excellent use of the vintage stuff. Appealing and balanced design.


Thanks Steve! I was quite happy to see you had a couple tubes of this stuff available 



Cwalker935 said:


> I like that a lot.



Thanks!


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 23, 2017)

That's a beauty!


----------



## JohnU (Feb 23, 2017)

I really like the combination of materials in this one and how well they work together.  That clear window was a nice touch.  Im sure the customer will love it!


----------



## mrburls (Feb 23, 2017)

That's one of the classiest looking kitless pens I've seen. That's a winner!!!!!
Keith


----------



## mark james (Feb 23, 2017)

Beautiful Pen!

I personally do not like the translucent blanks/ ink windows , so your design to have a narrower window and it is hidden when closed is a GREAT design to me.

Darn, but you make nice pens!


----------



## jalbert (Feb 23, 2017)

JohnU said:


> I really like the combination of materials in this one and how well they work together.  That clear window was a nice touch.  Im sure the customer will love it!


Thanks! I'm excited for her to receive it!



mrburls said:


> That's one of the classiest looking kitless pens I've seen. That's a winner!!!!!
> Keith


Thanks Keith! That CA was yours by the way! I just now got around to using it!



mark james said:


> Beautiful Pen!
> 
> I personally do not like the translucent blanks/ ink windows , so your design to have a narrower window and it is hidden when closed is a GREAT design to me.
> 
> Darn, but you make nice pens!


Thanks Mark! I'm not a huge fan of ink windows that are exposed when the pen is capped either!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 23, 2017)

That is awesome work, beautiful.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 23, 2017)

:biggrin:I'd need a degree in literature to pronounce it.


----------



## Pierre--- (Feb 23, 2017)

Very nice pen indeed! You served the vintage material so nicely...
Piston filler? Eyedropper? It seems you do not use any O-ring, do you rely on threading and grease?


----------



## Curly (Feb 23, 2017)

Your pen is an inspiration.


----------



## magpens (Feb 23, 2017)

Great pen !!!! . I think I'll copy it !


----------



## stuckinohio (Feb 23, 2017)

Beautiful pen. I have been looking at a lot of your pens the last couple days while researching designs for my first kitless pen. I'm fascinated with the piston filler concept, though that won't be what I make for quite some time! You have posted plenty to droll over!


----------



## Rink (Feb 23, 2017)

Beautiful pen in all respects, for sure.  I really like the clip.


----------



## jalbert (Feb 23, 2017)

Pierre--- said:


> Very nice pen indeed! You served the vintage material so nicely...
> Piston filler? Eyedropper? It seems you do not use any O-ring, do you rely on threading and grease?


Thanks! It's eyedropper/short cartridge. I just used silicone grease to seal the threads from leaking. 



Curly said:


> Your pen is an inspiration.


Thanks!



magpens said:


> Great pen !!!! . I think I'll copy it !


Thanks!



stuckinohio said:


> Beautiful pen. I have been looking at a lot of your pens the last couple days while researching designs for my first kitless pen. I'm fascinated with the piston filler concept, though that won't be what I make for quite some time! You have posted plenty to droll over!


Thanks! Yea, I wouldn't recommend attempting a piston filler until you get a few pens under your belt 


Rink said:


> Beautiful pen in all respects, for sure.  I really like the clip.


Thanks!


----------



## thewishman (Feb 23, 2017)

Great pen! Looks classy and professional.


----------



## Jim Smith (Feb 23, 2017)

Killer looking pen!  I love that blank and the accents you added look terrific.

Jim Smith


----------



## OZturner (Feb 24, 2017)

Magnificent Pen, John.
Fantastic Vintage Blank,
Ideal Proportions and Profile.
Superb Machining, Fits and Finish,
Love the Personal Ink Window.
Incredible Design and Craftsmanship All Round.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## Mintman (Feb 24, 2017)

John, this is another stunning pen!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## keithncsu (Feb 24, 2017)

I saw this yesterday, last night, and now this morning.  Each time it is still awesome!  Easily one of my favorite pens I've seen on this site.  DEFINITELY my favorite of the "vintage" materials.  For my personal taste, most of the vintage stuff I've seen on here is just too busy and the colors are ugly to me.  Again, my personal taste.  But this one is just awesome.  Bummed I missed some of this on that recent marketplace listing but I now know what to look for!


----------



## jalbert (Feb 24, 2017)

Mintman said:


> John, this is another stunning pen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


Thanks!!



keithncsu said:


> I saw this yesterday, last night, and now this morning.  Each time it is still awesome!  Easily one of my favorite pens I've seen on this site.  DEFINITELY my favorite of the "vintage" materials.  For my personal taste, most of the vintage stuff I've seen on here is just too busy and the colors are ugly to me.  Again, my personal taste.  But this one is just awesome.  Bummed I missed some of this on that recent marketplace listing but I now know what to look for!


Thank you Keith! I'm a sucker for most vintage materials, but this stuff is one of the classiest I've come across!


----------



## Marko50 (Feb 24, 2017)

This is a beauty! Top shelf, cream-o-the-crop, class a! Great job, as always John!


----------



## jalbert (Feb 24, 2017)

Marko50 said:


> This is a beauty! Top shelf, cream-o-the-crop, class a! Great job, as always John!



Thanks Marko!


----------



## MikeL (Feb 24, 2017)

Superb job. Looks outstanding.


----------



## Psychmike22 (Feb 24, 2017)

Would you care to share your process for making the ink window??


----------



## bpgoldo (Feb 24, 2017)

John, what a glorious testament to skill and craft and art. You have achieved what I aspire to in this hobby: Excellence in execution. Nuff said.


----------



## wizard (Feb 27, 2017)

Beautiful!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 27, 2017)

Absolutely love this pen and every time I see that material I wish I was able to buy it when it came up for sale recently. But always too late. Thanks for showing.


----------



## jalbert (Feb 28, 2017)

Psychmike22 said:


> Would you care to share your process for making the ink window??



Mike, it's a fairly simple process. the ink window material is just tenoned in between the material in which the cap threads are cut into, and the rest of the barrel. Tenon, epoxy, then turn!


----------



## zaqdesigns (Feb 28, 2017)

Love it! Love the design and craftsmanship...


----------



## Rolandranch (Feb 28, 2017)

Amazing! Wish I could do something like that.


----------



## jalbert (Feb 28, 2017)

zaqdesigns said:


> Love it! Love the design and craftsmanship...


Thanks!



Rolandranch said:


> Amazing! Wish I could do something like that.



Practice young padawan


----------



## Psychmike22 (Feb 28, 2017)

jalbert said:


> Psychmike22 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you care to share your process for making the ink window??
> ...





Thanks. I'll give it a try. 


Mike Marroquin


----------



## mhall (Mar 10, 2017)

I was going to say, beautiful pen!  But I honestly think this is a spectacular pen.  This would be a type of pen that I would love to own.  Do you make your own clips, or are they bought?  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jalbert (Mar 10, 2017)

mhall said:


> I was going to say, beautiful pen!  But I honestly think this is a spectacular pen.  This would be a type of pen that I would love to own.  Do you make your own clips, or are they bought?  Thanks for sharing!



Thanks! I make my own clips.


----------



## zaqdesigns (Apr 12, 2017)

Beautiful pen!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

